# bf3 or mw3?



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Simple question really.

Forgot to add a poll  god damn it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

bf3 mw3 is **** got mates in party now moaning about it


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Really enjoying BF3 it brings back the team work side of the game that BF2 encouraged, great on teamspeak with friends or other clan members. I have actually started to enjoy gaming again.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

bf3 hands down.

maybe we should make a DW platoon for pc gamers?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Got both 
I like BF3 for it realism with the weapons 
and MW3 for it's graphics 

I had to laugh on BF3 earlier when I joined halfway through a game and shot 6 people to take first place on the scoreboard due to the fact they where all snipers and I sniped them all at over 320m with headshots lol that upset a few yanks


----------



## Googsy (Aug 14, 2011)

I got BF3 on Xbox and think its a little laggy in places. I have only played once so far but finding it not as good as earlier versions maybe time will tell.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

BF3. A DW squad sounds great!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I just cant seem to get on with bf3, im thinking about trading it for mw3


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

ivor said:


> Got both
> I like BF3 for it realism with the weapons
> and MW3 for it's graphics


wait what?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

wedgie said:


> I just cant seem to get on with bf3, im thinking about trading it for mw3


I can't get on with it either. It just seems so slow to play and a lot of the time seems to be spent trying to find where the action is. COD seems to cater more for fast paced gameplay where you need to be skilled/quick or lose.

I quite liked Medal of Honor when it first came out, but it soon became a sniper only game for a lot of the maps.

I think I like Black Ops the best though. There were so many annoying things about MW2 which were fixed in Black Ops only for them to return in MW3


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Keir said:


> wait what?


lol been playing both a fair bit and MW3 is still occupied with people who like to camp due to the nature of the map designs but it does look good where as with BF3 the maps are large enough to avoid camping and with the weapons you have to apply the principles of marksmanship to be truly effective over range whether it is with a sniper rifle or rocket launcher plus you get to have a go on the machinery


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I now have both. Only played mw on campaign atm and I must say, there's a hell of a lot of issues with it


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Keir said:


> Battlefield 3 - Sniper Shotgun "Gameplay Commentary" - YouTube


lol. thats funny


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

all of that guys vids are funny 

if anyone wants to add me here I am.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/SPlTFIRE/


----------

